# CPC-H Exam - hospital setting



## spharrel (Mar 27, 2010)

I wanted to know how hard is the CPC-H exam and what are the key things I need to know I currently work in the hospital setting and want to get certified


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 31, 2010)

If you have a look at the weblink listed below, this will give a general idea.

I recommend using the AAPC Study Guide for this exam.

https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpc-h.aspx

Good luck.


----------



## spharrel (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks so much


----------

